# Where to stay and ride around Gisburn Forest



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

I will be visiting the UK in May and have a free weekend to get in a little mountain biking. After a little research I found some nice trails around Gisburn Forest that look interesting. What I need help with is some advice on is where to stay and rent a bike that has easy access to public transportation. 

Thanks for the help!


----------

